# migrating a 32bit system(8.1) to 64bit without complete reinstall



## roddi (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi,

it might have been discussed before, if so just point me there.

Is there a way to migrate a 32bit 8.1 (i386) to a 64bit 8.1 (or 8.2 of course) (amd64) without doing a complete reinstall? If yes, would it be painless enough, to make it an alternative to a clean slate reinstall?

Installing as i386 in the first place was a stupid oversight on my behalf. 

Thanks
Roddi


----------



## Bunyan (Jan 23, 2011)

What if you edit your */etc/make.conf* for the target architecture/CPU ?
Then build and install the world and a 64-bit kernel.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 23, 2011)

It can be done but it is far easier and quicker to reinstall.

Sorry


----------

